# pimped my ride....



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I just put on my new strings from Crackers and I made some customs grips out of bocote wood.
She is all pimped out and ready to go.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

looks good, how often you do a new string, WC or other = caliber of course.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> looks good, how often you do a new string, WC or other = caliber of course.


It depends on how hard you are on them, do you wax them, that kind of stuff. I would say 2 years.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> pimped my ride....


Ho !!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You really should have done something about that stabilizer.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> You really should have done something about that stabilizer.


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> You really should have done something about that stabilizer.


We mock what we do not understand.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

How do you like the b-stinger? I want to get one but I am not sure what length and weight to get. Sweet set up by the way!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":26pev8po]You really should have done something about that stabilizer.


We mock what we do not understand.[/quote:26pev8po]

We understand goofy looking bow accessories just fine. :mrgreen: *(u)*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> We mock what we do not understand.


It's _you _, we don't understand north slope......mock...mock..mock... _(O)_


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

That right boys and girls is one VERY fine shooting rig!!!! I only wish we had a dealer on the Wasatch Front.....Elite GT500!

North, I just got a set from Stage 1 for my Synergy XT. Now I only need the shoulder to heal up faster......
kth


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

GSLHonker said:


> How do you like the b-stinger? I want to get one but I am not sure what length and weight to get. Sweet set up by the way!


I love my stinger I am shooting 12 inch, 11 0z. I will probably get a 8 1/2 for hunting. I shoot at UAC sometimes you are more than welcome to try it on your bow.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> That right boys and girls is one VERY fine shooting rig!!!! I only wish we had a dealer on the Wasatch Front.....Elite GT500!
> 
> North, I just got a set from Stage 1 for my Synergy XT. Now I only need the shoulder to heal up faster......
> kth


How do you like your Synergy? I would like to get a GTO and the new Z-28.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I just never had that much luck with a bar stool attached to my bow...


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> I just never had that much luck with a bar stool attached to my bow...


Now that is funny right there. I don't care who you are. :lol: I wish I could see the pictures, but they won't show up here at work. I'll have to look at them when I get home. Hey north, we'll have to meet up again so I can check out that bow all finished. And maybe you can help me get my new GT500 all setup.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

out west said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":1zfbnkcg]I just never had that much luck with a bar stool attached to my bow...


Now that is funny right there. I don't care who you are. :lol: I wish I could see the pictures, but they won't show up here at work. I'll have to look at them when I get home. Hey north, we'll have to meet up again so I can check out that bow all finished. And maybe you can help me get my new GT500 all setup. [/quote:1zfbnkcg]Anytime...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I just never had that much luck with a bar stool attached to my bow...


Your going to have a bar stool attached to your head pretty soon!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My 9 year old asked me why I "don't have a kickstand" for my bow. haha I like the string NS, in honor of....... well never mind.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

HOGAN said:


> how often you do a new string


Even the strings that are not supposed to stretch will ... I just measure the axle to axle and when it changes, that's when I go with new strings and cables.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Nueces said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > how often you do a new string
> ...


Maybe you need to try some winners choice or crackers strings they don't stretch ever!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Crackers replaced the string on my bow and tuned her up. World of difference.


----------

